# Another Question... 2 Little Amber Bottles and 1 Clear



## GlassKitTin (May 3, 2020)

Hello again! New question here... actually kind of like three...  

On my most recent hike, through the same area where I earlier found the possible ink bottle from my other question post, my husband and I found a decent backpack load of goodies. (The pic of everything we found the other day is in my introduction post if interested.)

Anyway, in the haul were these two small brown bottles, one I know is a lil stubby beer bottle of some sort, but don’t recognise the logo embossed on the top. Looks like maybe a Germanic type Eagle maybe? Like one leg kicked out or something sort of? Also has like a leafy laurel wreath-y type styling as well. Curious as to the brand it is.

The other little bottle has this neat divot/depression on the one side. The top where the cap screwed on is broke off some, but I liked the shape, so I picked it anyway. We were thinking maybe like a vanilla extract or something? But can’t find anything similar. Also tried searching shoe polish? But don’t think it’s that either. In the one pic of it I’m posting I have it next to one of the white glass lid inserts off an old mason jar to show the size.

The final little bottle is clear, small opening. Round, but slightly wider at the top than toward the bottom. My son (he’s 10) guessed it’s from cologne or perfume maybe, but I have no guesses. Cool thing about it though was that there’s a lil snail shell inside! Snail must’ve got in there and then grew bigger before eventually kicking the bucket I suppose. I think this because the shell is too big to come back out through the top opening. So that’s neat.

Obviously I still have to get everything cleaned up, and can post nicer pics once I get the scuzzies out, if that would help.
Thanks in advance for any clues


----------



## hemihampton (May 3, 2020)

The Beer bottle with the Eagle on it looks like a G. Heilemann Brewing Co Bottle to me. Seems I just answered a similar Question to a Similar Bottle just a couple of weeks ago. LEON.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Beer bottle with the Eagle on it looks like a G. Heilemann Brewing Co Bottle to me. Seems I just answered a similar Question to a Similar Bottle just a couple of weeks ago. LEON.


Ok awesome! Thanks for the hint! I’m having trouble finding your specific previous post you mention, but the clue of the G. Heilemann bottles led me down some google trails, and I think perhaps I may have found a match! This pic I found on there I think might be the bottle I have.  Though different bottles of same brand look different, but this one example looks  like boom, that’s what I got! Least I think... Hard to tell for 100% certain without same angles and lighting and whatnot, but looks pretty dang close as far as the eagle logo on the bottle with the leafy part as well. Odd brand I’ve never heard of myself, but that’s almost cooler, not something I’ve seen a billion times before like any old average Bud Light bottle or whatever.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 4, 2020)

Ugh, just realised I posted this in the totally wrong area to begin with, should be in the after 1900 area! Sorry bout that!! Is there anyway to move it now to the right section?


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 4, 2020)

Several labels have been used on that style bottle, depending what other brewerys where aquired by Heilemann. I find loads of those bottles

 just up north of you here in north central Portage, so many that I don't even pick them up anymore, I like the earlier style "glass cans" better as well as the "Packie" style NDNR type bottles.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 4, 2020)

Well that is definitely interesting that they used that same bottle on different brands. Also hi fellow local! Great to meet you  I’ve seen those packie style bottles before on here, don’t have any of my own though, but what is a glass can style? That sounds neat.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 4, 2020)

GlassKitTin said:


> Well that is definitely interesting that they used that same bottle on different brands. Also hi fellow local! Great to meet you  I’ve seen those packie style bottles before on here, don’t have any of my own though, but what is a glass can style? That sounds neat.


Also referred to as the Handy. A cone style neck that was earlier than the style you found.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 4, 2020)

Also, this is the Packie, or also called one ways, I also collect.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 4, 2020)

Cool! Thanks for the info! You have a very nice trio there. I definitely like the non-screw top ones better too. I’m for sure gonna be keeping eyes out for those styles from now on, especially green, that’s lovely! The glass looks to be maybe thicker and sturdier too? I like that.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 4, 2020)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjO99Tbk5vpAhUQLa0KHR1wBVMQFjAAegQIBRAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sha.org%2Fbottle%2Fpdffiles%2FNRBeers.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0oia51gh8Va_lAcycYR7fQ
		


Some good reading.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 4, 2020)

That was quite a read! Fascinating though. Interesting facts on war-time production, and I liked the new-to-me info on like when bottle deposits and stuff started. Curious how such a thing would work here in Ohio, if I remember right they were debating or at least talking about starting a bottle and can deposit a few years ago, but I guess it never went anywhere as I’ve never heard any more about it.
Also would love to find one of those wide mouth rip-top bottles it showed from I think it said Heidelberg brewery maybe. That’s a neat looking bottle! Thanks for the link.


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2020)

I'm surprised they talked about the Beer can as much as they did in that Article. They failed to mention they still did make the Beer during the war years. The non tinned Crowntainer cone top & the Camouflaged Olive Drab Military Beer Can made for the Troops Overseas. LEON.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 5, 2020)

GlassKitTin said:


> That was quite a read! Fascinating though. Interesting facts on war-time production, and I liked the new-to-me info on like when bottle deposits and stuff started. Curious how such a thing would work here in Ohio, if I remember right they were debating or at least talking about starting a bottle and can deposit a few years ago, but I guess it never went anywhere as I’ve never heard any more about it.
> Also would love to find one of those wide mouth rip-top bottles it showed from I think it said Heidelberg brewery maybe. That’s a neat looking bottle! Thanks for the link.


I have an extra wide mouth bottle if you're interested, I may make it down to Deerfield when they re-open the antique store on the 15th, (if I get down there it would be on Saturday the 16th), I also have many extra Handy's/glass can style bottles  as well (along with many other style bottles).


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 5, 2020)

I'm not sure what year that document on NDNR bottles was done, but I find it odd that in the beginning section regarding the Handy bottles it states that the only color glass used was amber, I'm sure the article is later than 1963 and they had to know that Schlitz used "Royal Ruby" as color for a short period of time, to date I own the Royal Ruby, green, clear/flint and of coarse the amber color Handy's, I missed out on a rare milk glass handy used by Carling for a very short time a couple months ago that was listed on eBay as a BIN, and before I saw the listing, it was snapped up by another collector, rather pricey at $100. plus shipping. A picture of the milk glass bottle.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 5, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I have an extra wide mouth bottle if you're interested, I may make it down to Deerfield when they re-open the antique store on the 15th, (if I get down there it would be on Saturday the 16th), I also have many extra Handy's/glass can style bottles  as well (along with many other style bottles).



Awesome!! That would be cool. I love that antique store, can wander around for a very long time just trying to see everything, good way to spend a weekend day. I went there the last weekend they were open before the shutdown and scored two blue FiestaWare pieces and a cool iridescent pink glass lion, lol. Lots of neat stuff in there!


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 5, 2020)

That milk glass bottle with the label really pops! Looks great, but wow expensive!!


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 6, 2020)

Ok got the other little brown bottle somewhat cleaned up, though still some yuck on the inside. Got some better pics maybe. Still curious as what was in it though? I’m sure it’s nothing special, but still would like to be able to say, ‘Oh, that’s a whatever bottle,’ yknow?


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 7, 2020)

Ok, I believe I have solved my own mystery here! Drumroll please.......
I think it’s a Clairol Loving Care hair dye bottle. Ta-Da!  I spent awhile on the sha website first, looking at extract bottles and polishes, and all kinds of stuff. Then google just typing in like ‘1970s extract bottle’ ‘1970s polish bottle’ ‘1970s cough syrup’ and whatever other little kitchen or bathroom type product I could think of until I got to hair dye. Then, winner! Pretty sure anyways. Found one on Pinterest that says 1972, and one with a lid and label for sale on eBay that says 1968. So, yay, I’m satisfied now!









						Vintage 1968 Clairol Loving Care Hair Color Lotion. Empty Bottle Honey Gold Brn  | eBay
					

3 oz brown bottle:Honey Gold Brown # 785.  Condition is Used, Empty Bottle.



					www.ebay.com
				






__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/119978777547587964/


----------

